# Winter canoeing pictures, horse pictures, snow pictures, a few more pictures...



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I have un-consciously made it my new years resolution to take double the already enormous amount of un-necessary photos taken in 2010... Er that and January has been a really pretty month so far.

Here is my boy Image modeling a sunny ice crystal wonderland -

























24 year old Quarter Horse mare, Molly -









One of the rescues from last fall, Slick, enjoying feeling good again -









Image and our stallion -









Thoroughbred stallion "Joker" -









Thoroughbred mare "Jinx" -


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Two more rescued boys and the broodmares Jinx and Zavrina weathering it out -









Image and Jinx's half sister, Thoroughbred mare Zavrina showing off in the snow -

















Handsome little BLM Kiger mustang gelding Kobra enjoying some sun -









And just a couple "non horse related" pictures. We went for a short trip down the river in a canoe last week. It was gorgeous


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Those pictures are absolutely stunning! jinx is marked so interestingly for a TB. The river photos look like they are just fantasy land or something.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome pic. of the Kiger. Great history behind those horses.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

wow first of all i looooooooove all of your horses they are beautiful!!!! and second of all you are a great photographer they are amazing pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

wow! amazing pictures!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha I'm with you on the doubling photos taken this year 
love the photos


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Just thought id let you know, im coming to steal Jinx & Joker.  haha theyre stunning! im so jealous. really nice photos


----------



## bingo296 (Jul 24, 2012)

awesome pics... i really like it. awesome!!!!


----------

